
Python on Pebble - nhumrich
https://gist.github.com/hiway/cd237eb1040c38e7ab5306a63575ded5
======
the_duke
For the confused ones (I was!):

This is about writing an app for the Pebble smartwach
([https://www.pebble.com](https://www.pebble.com)) in Python by using the
Python to Javascript compiler transcrypt
([http://transcrypt.org/](http://transcrypt.org/)).

~~~
zyxley
This feels... at best kinda silly. Is there anything actually gained here
compared to, say, even just using ES6 + Babel?

~~~
Kihashi
I expect that it would be nicer for those of us who know python but not JS.
Although it might be overall better just to learn some JS.

------
TickleSteve
The pebble is just a normal Cortex-M processor, so Python should already run
on it.

([https://github.com/micropython/micropython/wiki](https://github.com/micropython/micropython/wiki))

~~~
wvenable
Memory requirements make this unfeasible for the Pebble.

~~~
zump
micropython ARM is around 80K.

~~~
wvenable
Exactly.

------
grenoire
This isn't exactly Python on Pebble, it's transcribed-to-JS Python. I'm a bit
disappointed by the premise...

